# :D Odd Horse Markings?



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

I have a website, http://horsemarkings.yolasite.com/odd-markings.php, and would like some more pictures of the 'more unusual' horse markings to put on the 'odd markings' page. 
So if you have any pictures of horses (yours or anyone elses) and it would be ok if I uploaded them to the site then please post them here!


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't really have any odd markings..but I noticed you don't have any plain old socks, so here's a sock if it's any help at all!










And do white marks from ill fitting saddles count? I have some pretty good pictures of those unfortunately for the horse in them =(
I'll just toss him in there in case it's of any use.


----------



## XxemmafuriaxX (Jan 4, 2010)

hahah well if your in need of some strange socks furia has two back foot socks and they reach exactly the same hight (yes im sad enoiugh to measure them hahhahhaah)


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

That same horse also has a freeze brand on the other side, if you have any interest in putting types of brands up..












Anyway, enough of my desperate attempts to be as helpful as possible =P Good luck with the site! =)


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

thanks guys keep 'em coming


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

I don't know if these are what you'd call "odd," but feel free to use them : ]


Blue eyes: http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2793/4333591025_247e225a54_b.jpg

Partial pastern: http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3497/3833158514_81ca6738a5_o.jpg

Ermine marks: http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3327/3219585222_b811cd819b_b.jpg

Mealy nose/Pangare: http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3477/3457874423_a1b0f35df6_b.jpg

Skunk tail: http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3403/3222667466_f3f29e6725_b.jpg

Weird facial marking (half blaze/half bald face) right side: http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3263/2784493607_7d3cd662b0_b.jpg

Weird facial marking (half blaze/half bald face) left side: http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3272/2787922535_4e0cafdc79_b.jpg

Partial blue eye: http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3147/2785377660_6299860ef1_b.jpg

Lip marking (white on lower lip): http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3174/2784524325_40ac240f73_b.jpg

Weird star: http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3546/3479578773_cb5774ab5d_b.jpg

Reverse dapple: http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4069/4323535627_4160a0ab5b_b.jpg


Feel free to crop any of them : ]


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

thanks some really good ones


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

I have a couple.
(I can't compete with Cloudsmistique though. lol)
My Bay QH has a spot on her back sock
http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l...rst ride cecil and kodee 1-27-10/IMG_1018.jpg
PintoBean has a spot over his eye on his white side of his face
http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l198/danikami/Romeo/Pinto Kodee 1-23-10/IMG_1002.jpg
He also has an "Eyebrow"
http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l198/danikami/Romeo/Horses 12-22-09/DSCN9814.jpg
Kodee is just crazy colored
http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l198/danikami/Romeo/Horses 12-22-09/DSCN9825.jpg


----------



## ilovestitch (Dec 22, 2006)

Here is my boy Stitch:
-white line going up jaw line, right along the bone
-chestnut spot on his nose in the middle of his white








-white under lip








And him full body shot:

-on his shoulder his white spot looks like a rhinoceroses. 








-he has a brown spot in his belly markings
-the white on his back legs goes all the way up the fronts of his legs up to his hips


----------



## ilovestitch (Dec 22, 2006)

Here is my other boy Cody:
Dont hav alot of pictures of him yet, haven't had him that long but here is his blue eyes.


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

stitch and cody are pretty boys!


----------



## crimson88 (Aug 29, 2009)

Paw prints on Delilah's neck.


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

oh yeah i can see them, pretty


----------



## ilovestitch (Dec 22, 2006)

Thanks!


----------

